# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Fito Bitcoin permes telefonit dhe kompjuterit

## RG2021

Pershendetje,

Per te gjithe ata qe deshirojne qe te fitojne Bitcoin pernes telefonit te tyre apo kompjuterit, shume thjesht mund ta bejne me Crypto Tab Browser. 

Mjafton ta instaloni dhe te nisni fitimin pa i kushtuar ndonje kohe te posacme.

Linku im referal eshte ky https://cryptotabbrowser.com/19237328


Pas instalimit mund ta keni edhe ju linkum tuaj referal.

Suksese

----------


## Neteorm

Pershendetje, 

Nje sugjerim kur poston link, posto nje her linkun zyrtar pastaj ate referal nese kerkon ndihme ne lidhje me bitcoin.

----------


## RG2021

Faleminderit shume, e kam parasysh per temat e tjera. Rrespekt

----------


## Fatosiii

Fito $$$ falas!🔥😍 

https://web.tamr.vip/#/register?code=54809743

1-FTO 10veta mer 10$ 
2-AKTIVIZONI BOTIN FREE 
3-FUTUNI TE KY GRUPI NE TELEGRAM 
https://t.me/tamr0vip0Albania ky eshte grupi i telegram ku mund te kontaktoni rosi angela 
kujdes mos i regjistroni me nje ip ose nje wifi se quhet 1 regjistrim 
0 investim cuna plus merni 13% te fitimin te referal level 1 
un i bera 24$ terheqje vin per gjys ore 🤝

----------


## ATMAN

Shqipëria konsiderohet vend i përshtatshëm për pastrimin e parave

Shqipëria nuk ka bërë progres të mjaftueshëm në luftën kundër pastrimit të parave të pista për vitin e shkuar.


Moneyval, njësia e monitorimit të Këshillit të Europës në fushën e parave të pista dhe terrorizmit, e ka lënë vendin tonë sërish në listën gri të pastrimit të parave, listën në të cilën hyri në vitin 2020.

Shkaku kryesor përse Shqipëria konsiderohet me risk të lartë në fushën e pastrimit të parave është prodhimi i monedhave virtuale.

Raporti vijues për Shqipërinë ka gjetur se vendi nuk ka bërë progres të mjaftueshëm për të marrë masat në luftën kundër pastrimit të parave dhe financimit të terrorizmit. Moneyval vendosi që ta mbajë Shqipërinë nën monitorim, thuhet në raportin e Moneyval.

Në vlerësimet e Moneyval, përdorimi i kriptomonedhave ka rritur mjaft rrezikun për transferimin e parave të pista pasi anashkalon rregullat që ka sistemi bankar. Njësia sheh si risk të shtuar mundësinë për transferimin e parave përmes aseteve virtuale nga krimi i organizuar dhe politikanët e korruptuar.
Mes 12 vendeve të monitoruara, të vetmet që nuk kishin bërë progres të mjaftueshëm ishin Shqipëria dhe Polonia.

Kroacia, Çekia, Malta, dhe Sllovenia bënë progres të dukshëm. Mes shteteve që ka bërë progres është dhe Gibraltari, i cili ka miratuar së fundi rregullat dhe ka ngritur institucionet monitoruese të kriptomonedhave.

burimi : albinfo.ch

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

> Pershendetje,
> 
> Per te gjithe ata qe deshirojne qe te fitojne Bitcoin pernes telefonit te tyre apo kompjuterit, shume thjesht mund ta bejne me Crypto Tab Browser. 
> 
> Mjafton ta instaloni dhe te nisni fitimin pa i kushtuar ndonje kohe te posacme.
> 
> Linku im referal eshte ky https://cryptotabbrowser.com/19237328
> 
> 
> ...


_
Si funksionon ?_

----------

